# tire size help



## ajbiggs (9 mo ago)

I have a 2011 cruze ltz with 18 inch rims. currently i have 225/45/18’s on but i need to replace at least 2 of them now. i can’t seem to find any cheap tires for the size, but i did see other sizes such as 235/45/18 & 225/40/18. 

would it be bad to go for different sizes at mentioned or should i try to find the same sizes. also, is it possible to mix match?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ajbiggs said:


> I have a 2011 cruze ltz with 18 inch rims. currently i have 225/45/18’s on but i need to replace at least 2 of them now. i can’t seem to find any cheap tires for the size, but i did see other sizes such as 235/45/18 & 225/40/18.
> 
> would it be bad to go for different sizes at mentioned or should i try to find the same sizes. also, is it possible to mix match?


Welcome Aboard!

@JLL is our resident expert here.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> @JLL is our resident expert here.


IDK if I'd take it that far...


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

ajbiggs said:


> I have a 2011 cruze ltz with 18 inch rims. currently i have 225/45/18’s on but i need to replace at least 2 of them now. i can’t seem to find any cheap tires for the size, but i did see other sizes such as 235/45/18 & 225/40/18.
> 
> would it be bad to go for different sizes at mentioned or should i try to find the same sizes. also, is it possible to mix match?


I recommend you use this: Tire Size Calculator


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I know tires are expensive but you DO NOT want to mix and match. Cars don't handle as well when all 4 don't match. They get squirrely. Somewhat.

Wondering how you got bigger rims then my Colorado. I didn't think the cruze came with 18s.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Americas Tire website has a +1 tire size estimator which shows which alternate sizes will fit. It’s generally pretty accurate as long as you’re not lowered. You’ll need at least a 7.5” wide wheel to fit 235s. Another factor in changing diameter and increasing width is increased fuel usage. The 235s are also going to be heavier as well. This may drop your FE by 15%, maybe more.

Different size tires on the front and back can cause issues with your speedometer, TSC or stability control as it sees different RPMs on each wheel. If you want to +1 tire size it should be done on all 4 corners.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I didn't think the cruze came with 18s.


Absolutely:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I know tires are expensive but you DO NOT want to mix and match. Cars don't handle as well when all 4 don't match. They get squirrely. Somewhat.
> 
> Wondering how you got bigger rims then my Colorado. I didn't think the cruze came with 18s.


15, 16, 17 and 18 for stock configurations and I have seen 19 and 20 inchers aftermarket.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I know what you are saying, I almost hate to mention this but my 2017 Buick Encore has 215/55/18s on it and when I bought it I noticed it had new Altimax 43s. on it and I was looking to see what they cost and they were hard to find. I am glad they were changed before I bought it, bc did find them at Tire Discounters but not cheap. I don't know about other sizes but I wouldn't mix and match!!! If cost is that much of a decider, I would look for something with a rebate but keep them the same and replace all 4 of them!


----------



## Earthangel496 (Oct 17, 2017)

a simple Amazon search of "Car Tire 225/45/18 " found plenty ranging from $98 -200 each brand dependent


----------



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

snowwy66 said:


> I know tires are expensive but you DO NOT want to mix and match. Cars don't handle as well when all 4 don't match. They get squirrely. Somewhat.
> 
> Wondering how you got bigger rims then my Colorado. I didn't think the cruze came with 18s.


My 2014 LTZ came with 18's.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The difference between 225 and 235 would not be noticeable on the speedometer. I have 235 x 45 on 18 x 8 rims and don't think putting them on 7.5 inch rims would be a problem. The original wheels on my car were 17x7 with 225/50 tyres.


----------

